
Canary deployments on kubernetes using Traefik - prodicus
https://tasdikrahman.me/2018/10/25/canary-deployments-on-AWS-and-kubernetes-using-traefik/
======
prodicus
Hey there, OP here. Wrote a little something describing our move to enabling
canary deployments on kubernetes when we moved away from our older
infrastructure.

If anyone prefers medium: [https://medium.com/@tasdikrahman/moving-canary-
deployments-o...](https://medium.com/@tasdikrahman/moving-canary-deployments-
on-aws-using-elb-to-kubernetes-using-traefik-2bfcc065b080)

